# Worldwide Photo Walk



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

I haven't seen any discussion about this and have searched and not found anything so I wanted you photographers to know about this:

Worldwide Photo Walk

I'm doing a walk for beginners here in Vancouver on October 11th but there are other walks all around Canada.


----------

